# Mainboard für Core 2 Duo :: [Kaufberatung]



## kasal (18. November 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Da zur zeit so viele neue Boards erschienen sind, und Ich mir den C2D E6300 zulegen möchte, wollte Ich fragen was ihr für ein Mainboard empfehlen würdet, am besten Markenboards wie Asus oder so. ;-) 
Es sollte so um die 100€ liegen wenn es geht -> armer Schüler  

Vielen Dank schon mal!!  


lg,
kasal

Edit: Achja, es sollte meine aktuellen IDE Laufwerke unterstützen und kein Crossfire Chipsatz haben!!


----------



## sadi (19. November 2006)

Tach auch,
also ich habe mit gerade das P5B von Asus geholt und bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Es hat den Intel P965 chipsatz und ist mit 123 € (Alternate) das günstigste von Asus mit diesem Chipsatz. Ansonsten sind die üblichen Komponenten darauf, worunter ich den optischen Ausgang sehr gut finde.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## kasal (19. November 2006)

Hi sadi!

Hat das Board auch gute Overclocking möglichkeiten?


lg,
kasal


----------



## Buba235 (26. November 2006)

Hallo!


Ich hab mir das Asus P5N32-SLI Deluxe mit nForce 4 Chipsatz geholt. Ist der Hammer, vor allem, weil die South- und Northbridge mit Heatpipes gekühlt werden. Umfangreiche Software ist auch dabei (z.B. eine Software um den CPU zu übertakten und zwar macht es das automatisch wenn benötigt). Kann dieses Board nur empfehlen. Der Preis ist zwar etwas hoch mit 180€ (zumindest im Mittel), aber es lohnt sich!


Gruß Buba


----------

